#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Money Spell

## jaggednib

I posted this under the Witchcraft section, but I realized it would probably get better results under this section, so here it is again:

I want to premise this by saying that I don't want you to give me spells, but I'd like some ideas brainstorming for a money drawing spell that I'd like to cast either tonight or tomorrow night. 
I know many people will tell me to do whatever feels right to me, but right now I'm a little unsure of what I want to do and could just use some ideas to look at and pick from. 
I have some money drawing incense, a green candle, a white mojo bag, and some other trinkets and a really nice deck of tarot cards (the fantastical creature deck) that I'd like to incorporate as well. 
I'm just looking for some more ideas/trinkets/words/chants etc that I can use to make this as effective as I can. 


Thanks!

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Channel the mighty spirit of Craigslist.

----------


## serpent

If your gonna sell out, why not do it right on the street corner. You know who else works there .......

----------


## Belphebe

You seem to be doing everything right, so go with what you have. You can write your petition on a piece of paper put money drawing oil on it, and burn the paper over the candle envisioning what you want, then forget about it.

----------


## Azaziel

> I posted this under the Witchcraft section, but I realized it would probably get better results under this section, so here it is again:
> 
> I want to premise this by saying that I don't want you to give me spells, but I'd like some ideas brainstorming for a money drawing spell that I'd like to cast either tonight or tomorrow night. 
> I know many people will tell me to do whatever feels right to me, but right now I'm a little unsure of what I want to do and could just use some ideas to look at and pick from. 
> I have some money drawing incense, a green candle, a white mojo bag, and some other trinkets and a really nice deck of tarot cards (the fantastical creature deck) that I'd like to incorporate as well. 
> I'm just looking for some more ideas/trinkets/words/chants etc that I can use to make this as effective as I can. 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You can save yourself of all the paraphernalia and get better results by masturbating in the shower every morning and watch dollar/pound/euro notes raining down on you as you come. This will give you small bundles of money. To really get wealthy you have to paradigm shift your world.

----------


## PrinceQuddus

what do you mean by paradigm shift your world.? what paradigm will you adopt

----------


## devakxes

I'd suggest doing it on a thursday - which connects with Jupiter and expansion/fortune.

Dandelion wine is also supposed to be good in these kinds of working. I'm sure rum could be as well.

----------


## CynicalSoul

One thing I've tried and found success with, is drawing the sigil of Jupiter on a piece of paper, small enough to put in your wallet. Charge it. Wrap a dollar around it. Charge it again. Put in your wallet, and attract money. You are basically creating a metaphysical money magnet (Use this thought when charging). Just recharge when it's effectiveness seems to diminish. Just some simple chaos magic.

Note, the money you are attracting can come in any form, even your own money that you drain from your own bank acct. Lolz :Big Grin:

----------


## Theda

I think that the best way to get money trought magick is to understand oneÃÂ´s own relation to money.
See what believes, behaviours and aspects of your own lifestyle are keeping from making money and then work magically on those characteristics in order to improve your relationship with money.

This will guarantee long term results...

----------


## Ahrazura

The odd time I need a little boost to the finances I often use the necronomicon, thus far it has never let me down. 

Ahrazura

----------


## maia

> One thing I've tried and found success with, is drawing the sigil of Jupiter on a piece of paper, small enough to put in your wallet. Charge it. Wrap a dollar around it. Charge it again. Put in your wallet, and attract money. You are basically creating a metaphysical money magnet (Use this thought when charging). Just recharge when it's effectiveness seems to diminish. Just some simple chaos magic.
> 
> Note, the money you are attracting can come in any form, even your own money that you drain from your own bank acct. Lolz


Where can I get the Jupiter Sigil? Please let me know thanks.

----------

